# IH 624 Crank but won’t start



## Jimbrokeit (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi, I’m hoping someone can help as I’m running out of ideas.
So my trusty old 624 (4cyl diesel) ran out of fuel on Saturday, I filled it up and like when this has happened before it cranked a few times and fired up like a good one. 50yds down the lane it splutters out just like it was running out of fuel again, and that’s where she’s stayed.
I’ve bled the fuel through to each injector and they all squirt fuel, I’ve disconnected the air filter and let it draw straight in. She cranks over fine and doesn’t sound like she imploded but I’m stuck.
Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Depending on what fuel system you have..
Does it have glow plugs in the injectors?? are they working? IF you have fuel UP TO the inj. it might just be a matter of getting ALL the air out & heating the cylinders..


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Jimbrokeit (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi thepumpguysc, thanks for the input. 
Its an old Neuss D206 (early 70's) engine and I don't think it has glow plugs as such but I could be wrong. 
It did fire up after I re-fueled it and she ran well for a couple of minutes so I would have thought there would have been sufficient heat to keep going but again I might be wrong. 
If I've got fuel coming to all the injectors (removed the lines at the point they connect to the injector I haven't pulled the injectors themselves yet) should it at least be trying to start or could it be low a pressure issue or something I wouldn't pick up simply by watching it spurt fuel out? I'd be surprised if all 4 injectors became blocked at the same time so I just don't understand why I'm not even getting a spluttering attempt at a start.


----------

